# Being in fursona?



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

I would just like to know, how in character are you to your fursona

In a sense, my fursona is a representation of what i feel i am like on the inside. Only more exaggerated obviously. So i am LeoAngelo in a way.

So how about you, is he or she just a character you made up to put a picture next to your name on the forums or something more? (keep the sexin to a minimum plz)


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

That's me.  

"if I meet you at a con, to I have to exaggerate the "Y" since there's 3 of 'em?"

"no. Just... No"


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> That's me.
> 
> "if I meet you at a con, to I have to exaggerate the "Y" since there's 3 of 'em?"
> 
> "no. Just... No"


 
so i would call you joey then right?


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

Yup.  Idc when people type the last 2 "y"s but pronouncing it like that is just... No.

Yeah I oughtta change mah name lol


----------



## Seas (Feb 16, 2010)

My fursona is basically a character of mine in my own sci-fi setting, didn't base him off myself, although his personality has similarities to mine.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> My fursona is basically a character of mine in my own sci-fi setting, didn't base him off myself, although his personality has similarities to mine.


 
Different setting of the world, yet the same personality. I like that answer  that is kinda what mines like


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 16, 2010)

I want to act more in-character sometimes. Like, be more outgoing when I'm acting like Sic (the bear), be the center of attention when I'm acting like Shenzi (the hyena), and be reserved and quiet when I'm acting like Kobu (the snow leopard). Whew.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 16, 2010)

My fursona has my personality, so you could say I'm both in character all the time, but also never in character. I based the Silken Windhound body on a dream I had, where I had the (non-anthro) body of a sighthound and I was running through hills and fields. It was a pretty fun dream =3


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I want to act more in-character sometimes. Like, be more outgoing when I'm acting like Sic (the bear), be the center of attention when I'm acting like Shenzi (the hyena), and be reserved and quiet when I'm acting like Kobu (the snow leopard). Whew.


 
wait a minute. you can have multiple fursonas or characters?


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

Nargle said:


> My fursona has my personality, so you could say I'm both in character all the time, but also never in character. I based the Silken Windhound body on a dream I had, where I had the (non-anthro) body of a sighthound and I was running through hills and fields. It was a pretty fun dream =3


 
Nice dream, i forget the last time i dreamed, only when im sick do i have dreams and thats never


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 16, 2010)

LeoAngelo said:


> wait a minute. you can have multiple fursonas or characters?


As far as I'm concerned you can. Some people don't like it, but whatever.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> As far as I'm concerned you can. Some people don't like it, but whatever.


 
interesting.


----------



## Bir (Feb 16, 2010)

I didn't base my fursona on myself, but rather the other way around.

I considered my hobbies, random things I like or appreciate, the way I look, and several other things and thought "What animal, if giving a human body, would be kinda like me?"

So sometimes, I'm a cat. Pure and simple, I'm simply not exotic. 
Sometimes I'm a fox: Common, yet I come in different colors/moods.
Sometimes, but VERY rarely, an exotic canine: Just because I feel like my long face has something to do with it. xD And because I sometimes feel very... lonesome in my thoughts? I dunno. Something along the lines of "I'm the only person that thinks like me, and that reminds me of a wolf" blahblahblah. 

However, I've been told I'm more like a finch. XD


----------



## thunder_of_light (Feb 16, 2010)

My fursona, or in my case "scalesona", well its basicaly a nightmare and dream mixed. It has most of my personnality, but with a couple of changes. It's abilities are same as mine, but greatly exaggerated:

absorbs lightning (it) - likes getting shocked by electric wire (me)
Intants regeneration (it) - immuned to some sickness, but can still be cut (me)
Extremely Smart at robotics, and fusion energy core (it) - Smart at computers and designing machines. (me)


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 16, 2010)

My fursona is a representation of the freedom of being an animal and the abilities and fantasy that come with being a pokemon.
Also, when I write yiff, that's what I am....
A dirty, sticky umbreon XD


----------



## footfoe (Feb 16, 2010)

I was born as my fursona, i'm a human trapped inside a cat trapped inside a human.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 16, 2010)

V is pretty much me with a different appearance, and more abilities. (flying / using retractable claws / shit like that)


----------



## Bando (Feb 16, 2010)

My fursono HAS NO SOUL! Hopefully he will have a personality soon. For now he's just something to get free art with :3 I'm too lazy to get working on a whole persona.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My fursono HAS NO SOUL! Hopefully he will have a personality soon. For now he's just something to get free art with :3 I'm too lazy to get working on a whole persona.


 
Hmmm... I need to develop mine more too...
I'll paw-off on it lololollolol


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

These are very interesting, soulessness, freedom, sexual desire...i guess. Either way, these are cool thanks for sharing


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 16, 2010)

LeoAngelo said:


> These are very interesting, soulessness, freedom, sexual desire...i guess. Either way, these are cool thanks for sharing



Isn't that what furry is all about? Freedom?
And sex...
Mostly freedom? X3


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Isn't that what furry is all about? Freedom?
> And sex...
> Mostly freedom? X3


 
i suppose so, as long as the sex your doing or the porn your looking at is legal and not hurting anyone.  But definitaly the freedom to be somebody or something else is always fun.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Feb 16, 2010)

I suppose I sort of act like mine, as we both try to help people. And we're both nice and have a good sense of humor.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 16, 2010)

LeoAngelo said:


> i suppose so, as long as the sex your doing or the porn your looking at is legal and not hurting anyone. But definitaly the freedom to be somebody or something else is always fun.


Well, duh legal porn X3 animals fucking animals or humans dressed as animals fucking is fine.
Bestiality and child porn are out of line.
Those people need to suffocate/drown at the bottom of a fur pile.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 17, 2010)

*My fursona is in a Tim Burton toony/realistic setting. Dark gothic comedic way.*


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 17, 2010)

For me it a little of my actual self and fiction. A lot of it is what i feel inside.

Tho im adding new things ocationaly and have just recently. Was from a dream i had about it too. Had the simular dream 3 times so i thought i add it to my continuing story.


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd had Cheerio since long before I knew of the fandom.  I used her as a symbol of self that I could easily draw and was far more entertaining than my actual appearance.  The name even came from a nickname I had from 2nd grade.  She's me in a metaphorical way (I always blather about how her design is basically a collection of symbols, so I'll skip that bit on this go).  The biggest difference, though, may be that Cheerio is a bit more openly zany than I tend to be in public.  This is probably because I used her as a cryptic "thank you note" type character that I drew on napkins for the cafeteria workers or waiters at restaurants.  Of course that had to involve exaggerated behavior.  I notice, however, that I'm becoming more and more like this as I start not caring as much about the perceptions of other people.  This isn't a confidence thing.  It's a "my self esteem is so painfully low that I might as well act as loud as I please because I cannot possibly bring myself any further shame."

Well, that was uplifting.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 17, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Well, duh legal porn X3 animals fucking animals or humans dressed as animals fucking is fine.
> Bestiality and child porn are out of line.
> Those people need to suffocate/drown at the bottom of a fur pile.


 
Ok just needed to make sure is all, thats kinda good to hear


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 17, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *My fursona is in a Tim Burton toony/realistic setting. Dark gothic comedic way.*


 
cool cool


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 17, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> I'd had Cheerio since long before I knew of the fandom. I used her as a symbol of self that I could easily draw and was far more entertaining than my actual appearance. The name even came from a nickname I had from 2nd grade. She's me in a metaphorical way (I always blather about how her design is basically a collection of symbols, so I'll skip that bit on this go). The biggest difference, though, may be that Cheerio is a bit more openly zany than I tend to be in public. This is probably because I used her as a cryptic "thank you note" type character that I drew on napkins for the cafeteria workers or waiters at restaurants. Of course that had to involve exaggerated behavior. I notice, however, that I'm becoming more and more like this as I start not caring as much about the perceptions of other people. This isn't a confidence thing. It's a "my self esteem is so painfully low that I might as well act as loud as I please because I cannot possibly bring myself any further shame."
> 
> Well, that was uplifting.


 
I think someone needs a :grin:.  i'd offer hugs but....it didnt end well lets just say that.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 17, 2010)

LeoAngelo said:


> Ok just needed to make sure is all, thats kinda good to hear


Yeah, I understand.  If somebody said "i love bestiality," I wonder how fast he'd get kicked off X3


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Feb 17, 2010)

LeoAngelo said:


> I think someone needs a :grin:.  i'd offer hugs but....it didnt end well lets just say that.



D'aw, thanks for the .  It made me .


----------

